# Roli LUMI on Kickstarter



## Mystic (Jun 27, 2019)

Looks like Roli is up to making new things again. This looks very interesting. Also has polyphonic aftertouch. Wonder how hard it would be to customize to work with plugins and libraries. Maybe NKS compatible in the future?


----------



## purple (Jun 27, 2019)

Mystic said:


> Looks like Roli is up to making new things again. This looks very interesting. Also has polyphonic aftertouch. Wonder how hard it would be to customize to work with plugins and libraries. Maybe NKS compatible in the future?



Was the pride month timing on purpose with that rainbow ad? Haha.

But seriously, that looks interesting although I'm not sure how practical it is for writing music due to its limited size and very minimal knobs. I sure love me some knobs to fiddle with. I'm sure it will be useful for someone out there. The tech itself sure has some potential.


----------



## estolad (Jun 27, 2019)

You can connect multiple of them together to get more keys. It's compatible with other Roli blocks.


----------



## Greg (Jun 27, 2019)

The form factor was more important than the sustain pedal port?


----------



## Mystic (Jun 27, 2019)

Greg said:


> The form factor was more important than the sustain pedal port?


I think the purpose was beyond a feature like that. It's not exactly marketed with us in mind but if we could use it for coloring the keys similar to how Kontrol works, it would be great for key switching.


----------



## purple (Jun 27, 2019)

Mystic said:


> I think the purpose was beyond a feature like that. It's not exactly marketed with us in mind but if we could use it for coloring the keys similar to how Kontrol works, it would be great for key switching.


Yes that could be really useful.


----------

